# NEW BMQ/BMOQ for 2014



## marinemech (13 Nov 2013)

I have been hearing thru the grapevine that BMQ/BMOQ will be changing formats, with some things being removed, or being transferred to ET, also that the length is going to be changed from the current 13+1 to a 10+1 format. anyone else hear of this?


----------



## JorgSlice (13 Nov 2013)

Rumours.


----------



## marinemech (13 Nov 2013)

that's what i assumed, i figure they would make it longer compared to shorter to hone in on key points


----------



## Choff96 (13 Nov 2013)

My Misses is currently at CFLRS and that is what they have been told as well


----------



## marinemech (13 Nov 2013)

only one true way to find out #waitingforselection


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Nov 2013)

BMQ and many CF courses change and evolve on a regular basis.  Nothing to get worked up over.


----------



## Tiffany0x (14 Nov 2013)

I'm at CFLRS right now, it is for sure being shortened as of April.

They have already made some major changes to the format, with more to come in the new fiscal year. One of the major changes is indeed shortening the field portion, only making it one week.


----------



## ajp (15 Nov 2013)

I've looked at the National Calendar for 2014...BMQ is 20 Training Days.  BMOQ is 10 Training Days


----------



## Jester_TG (19 Nov 2013)

ajp said:
			
		

> I've looked at the National Calendar for 2014...BMQ is 20 Training Days.  BMOQ is 10 Training Days



i think you are seeing reserve stuff and just 1 mod. No way BMOQ is going from 15 weeks to 2


----------



## marinemech (19 Nov 2013)

Unless they do not allow them to sleep for 2 weeks solid


----------



## ajp (26 Nov 2013)

Yea, I suspect it was a Mod and not the whole course.  Mislabelled or such.  Attention to details.


----------



## Fizzik (30 Nov 2013)

Does anyone know if current new recruits are doing the new FORCE evaluation test or the old express test?


----------



## marinemech (30 Nov 2013)

i believe no one is doing FORCE till new Fiscal Year (April 1 ), but only one way to find out


----------



## Conz (30 Nov 2013)

They made my Pl do the FORCE test at CFLRS this past summer. However, there was much debate and speculation over which we would do. Even our instructors had no idea until that day.


----------



## EME Hopeful (30 Nov 2013)

I could have sworn that I read somewhere that they were putting the Force test into place as of January 2014 but I can't find it again.  Either way it should be happening soon as my interview officer in July this year said that this would be the last group to do the Express test, at that point he was referring to the Fall BMOQ guys but not sure if he meant this fiscal year (which would include the January BMOQ people)


----------



## nn1988 (30 Nov 2013)

<a href="http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/shilo/en/fitnessandsports/militaryfitness/military%20fitness%20testing/force/Pages/default.aspx">Here is some information regarding the FORCE Test</a>
Implemented in 2013, it will be fully replaced come 1 April 2014.


----------



## Whompus (20 Dec 2013)

They got rid of week 0 already and plan to remove 1-2 weeks of farnham from what we were told .  so it will be either a 10+1 week or 11+1 week depending on final implementation.


----------



## Tiffany0x (21 Dec 2013)

Okay, so I'm at Basic right now and have been there since August 31st, (I got injured and just got back on platoon) so let me squash some rumours.

What they did so far to the format is that they took away week 0. Originally, when you got there, your first week didn't count and you got your "1" after being there for a full week. You went to 12 and then got your G.  Now, they have taken away week 0, so you go to week 13 and get your G. 

Farnham is still the usual 3 weeks right now, although they are for sure taken out a week or more, but the instructors themselves don't even know how much they're taking out.

The EXPRES test has been taken out for all platoons starting in January. This is because these platoons will all graduate AFTER April 1st, which is the date when the FORCE test becomes standard across the CF. Those platoons coming in in January will be doing a mixture between the FORCE & EXPRES. Pushups are now gone. I believe that the 4 stations will be the EXPRES shuttle, the sandbag drag, sandbag pickup (or whatever it's called), and the up down things.  All the platoons currently at CFLRS graduate before April 1st and thus will be continuing with the EXPRES for their week 8 follow-up test.

Warrior platoon will be removed, as the FORCE test is all pass or fail. Most of those currently on warrior right now (so lovingly called "fat camp") simply had a problem with the pushups, so now there's a fuck ton of them waiting to join platoon, so if you get on platoon expect an influx of these people who have been waiting. 

Once I get back in January I can give more updates once the first platoon comes in & I find out what's going on.


----------



## goarmy2014 (26 Jun 2014)

The recruitment center mentioned today that for Sep BMOQ it would be 11 weeks. But they weren't sure if week 0 still exists, effectively making it 12 weeks, and they didn't have information either on what portions were condensed or moved to other courses such as BMOQ-L.


----------



## receng (9 Aug 2014)

Just out of idle curiosity, has there been anything further on this concept of an altered/shortened/lengthened (God forbid) BMQ????


----------



## Pinggew (10 Aug 2014)

BMQ and BMOQ are 12 weeks.


----------



## Zulopol (10 Aug 2014)

A long time ago the BMQ was 10 weeks I think..


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Aug 2014)

Zulopol said:
			
		

> A long time ago the BMQ was 10 weeks I think..



When the first tri-service recruit course was set up at Cornwallis, it was no longer than six or seven weeks. To create a new course meant dropping all sorts of single service stuff like weapons training, which were to be the responsibility of the user commands. The 1970 FLQ crisis injected a sense of reality - not just in recruit training - and weapons training was brought back and the course length increased a bit.


----------



## halifamous (10 Aug 2014)

WesMurray said:
			
		

> BMQ and BMOQ are 12 weeks.



BMOQ is two weeks longer.


----------



## joecrack (11 Aug 2014)

Well I am on week 11 of this pilot course of 12 weeks so there you have it. It's 12 weeks now only 2 weeks at farnham (week 8 and 11)
this is for bmq by the way


----------



## jemcgrg (11 Aug 2014)

I wonder how many weeks BMOQ is in the field now. I assume there is still Pre-Vimy and Vimy.


----------



## receng (11 Aug 2014)

Okay, I guess I understand the shorter Farnham trips, but has Week ) been done away with too? What happens instead? I thought Week 0 was the null time for orientation and kit issuance....

Secretly, I was looking forward to Week 0 as a means of understanding what was going on before the hammer really started to fall....


----------



## Pinggew (11 Aug 2014)

Week 0 is week 1 now.


----------

